# Arthritis - how do you cope?



## TR5

At 62 I have hereditery arthritis affecting my hands, neck, hip, knee's, ankles, etc.

Spending part of the day cleaning vehicles, using tools, etc., and I suffer quite extensive pain for several hours, especially in my finger joints, or even a couple of days. Doing any ladder work results in knee and ankle pain, and walking or standing around on concrete or solid floors (shopping trips, etc) results in hip and back ache.

I used to play guitar and banjo, now holding down the strings is painful after only a short time, and a can't move my fingers fast enough and accurately enough for holding chords properly!

I love walking, and used to be able to walk at quite a pace all day long, not any more.

Are there others on here with the same problems, and how do you cope?

Have you found any remedies that help?


----------



## greenasthegrass

my mum is similar she takes glucosamine and avoids certain things like tomatoes and grapefruit I think. Otherwise its just prescribed medication.

I right feel for ya cos she has it in her neck which cuts of the circulation and gives her symptons like inner ear problems like being dizzy doesn't happen very often but its a day in bed job.

That's my two penneth thats all I know about it.

Greenie


----------



## GEMMY

TR5, Why haven't you been to the doctor and been referred to a specialist. Don't DIY and use witch doctor specials, use a professional.

tony


----------



## barryd

I have it in my knees but the doctors and specialists were pretty much useless. Im too young apparently for them to do anything. I need to lose a bit of weight as well.

I too play the guitar and sincerely hope that it never effects my hands.

I havent tried any remidies though.


----------



## ChrisandJohn

TR5 said:


> snipped...
> I love walking, and used to be able to walk at quite a pace all day long, not any more.
> 
> Are there others on here with the same problems, and how do you cope?


Yes, mine seems to move around a lot. I did once have most problems with my neck but that hasn't bothered me too much for a while. Two years ago my right knee was quite bad, then last year my left knee. That improved and now my left hip is causing most problems and the knee is starting up again. Ankles and feet quite a problem too. I now have some orthotics for my shoes which seems to help this a bit.

Like you I really like walking, and I'm naturally a fast walker, but I now can't trust myself to go too far in case I seize up. Little and often I suppose is what you should do.

In the autumn my GP referred me to physiotherapy who put me through a six week 'knee class'. This was basically exercises of various kinds which I felt were really helpful and I do keep them up at home. The main coping advice I remember was to 'pace yourself' i.e. it's important to continue with exercise and jobs around the home but don't overdo it. It's all about getting the balance of exercise and rest right.

My GP is reluctant to prescribe anti-inflammatories as there is some contra-indication, and has suggested paracetamol if I need something.

Has your GP or any specialist advised you on what you could do to cope?


----------



## TR5

I have asked the GP previously. Their response is, come back when it gets too painful and we'll prescribe painkillers - Great!!!

I too occasionally feel spaced out when I have excessive neck pain. I also take gloucosamine and condroitin daily.
I find it important to be fully hydrated also - sometimes difficult if going out and away from facilities.

Any more suggestions or help!


----------



## Nora+Neil

TR5.
Go to the Dr's. 
Sound very like Rheumatoid Arthritis.
Plenty of rest and watching diet for cirtus.


----------



## vicdicdoc

barryd said:


> I have it in my knees but the doctors and specialists were pretty much useless. Im too young apparently for them to do anything. /quote]
> 
> Same here ! . . I'm on glucosamine now & will see how they help [but I understand it takes a month or more to feel any benefits from the tablets


----------



## GEMMY

TR5, stop being fobbed off, insist on an appointment with a specialist.

tony


----------



## ChrisandJohn

TR5 said:


> I have asked the GP previously. Their response is, come back when it gets too painful and we'll prescribe painkillers - Great!!!
> 
> I too occasionally feel spaced out when I have excessive neck pain. I also take gloucosamine and condroitin daily.
> I find it important to be fully hydrated also - sometimes difficult if going out and away from facilities.
> 
> Any more suggestions or help!


I think painkillers are an important part of treatment but there are other things you can do yourself to 'manage' the condition. I'd suggest you ask your GP to refer you to a physiotherapist, or perhaps see one privately.

Arthritis Care was recommended to me, at the knee class, as a source of information and possible support. The do various leaflets too.

I think the difficult thing is coming to terms with having the problem, when you've been so used to being and feeling fit and active. I suppose you have to accept the fact you've got it without it getting you down or getting defeatist about what you can't do. I know I can no longer leap from rock to rock, or clamber onto dry stones walls and jump down the other side.  But I can still go for walks, along the canal on the flat on a bad day, and up onto the moors on a better one.  A walking pole helps with rough ground.

Chris


----------



## Jented

Hi.
Vicdicdoc is right about the time it takes for Glucosimin tabs to kick in,i used to be on Naproxin,but had been on it so long was getting a bit worried,also when working away,if you ran out it was difficult to get some until you were home. So i started on Glucosimin tabs plus Cod Liver oil capsules,and phased the Naproxen out, been on those now,for the past 7years,and have never looked back. Having said that,i still drove a lorry until a year and a half ago,and have been helping builders renovate our place in Portugal,so i have still been active...........PORTUGAL!! is the key,you have no idea how much better i feel after a fortnight of being WARM out there,you can feel yourself freeing up,our daughter is out there,so i have a reason to be out there,but if and when you retire,winter in the south of France/Spain,or Portugal,the heat is the best medicine.
But the advice about making yourself objectionable at the doctors,is also well worth heeding,i was told i did not need a new hip,despite struggling to get up onto the trailer,and not being able to get up out of a soft chair,Jennifer went and saw her Dr. he asked to see me,sent me to the DRI,and it was so bad i was done within 3 months, To say the fear of the operation nearly killed me is an understatement,but NO!! horror stories,no pain after,just sheer bliss.
Why live half a life now,when you could be flying along,best of luck.
Ted.


----------



## tony50

TR5 said:


> At 62 I have hereditery arthritis affecting my hands, neck, hip, knee's, ankles, etc.


my wife has Soriac arthritis in her knees , she sees a Consultant regularly , and is on 9 Methatrixate tablets a week ,has blood tests every 2 weeks as this is potentially a dangerous drug , her knees have improved but ache bad and are very painful especially on stairs , to start with she refused prescribed drugs , when she told her consultant that she was on Glucosimine he went spare , and said you will take this untested drug , but won't take tested drugs ,after that she started on Methatrixate , I must admit it hurts me like hell to see her in pain , but without the drug she would be a lot worse and at the moment it saves her having to have new knee joints

ps. spellings may be incorrect ! and as said above insist on seeing a Consultant , GP's are after all General Practioners not Specialists in your problem .

Tony A.


----------



## TR5

Thanks for your replies.

Just to make it clear, I do not have rheumatoid arthritis, I have osteoarthritis.
Both my grandmother, and mother suffered, although as far as I remember, a little later in life than myself.
I believe, having been an engineer working on quite heavy machinery, so using large tools, moving and climbing on heavy equipment etc., has probably created and encouraged an early onset.

I am not taking anti-inflammatories, as I am also a mild asthmatic, so it is inadvisable to do so.
I am on 1500mg of gloucosamine daily, and have been for about 18 months. I'm unsure if this helps, as I don't know how bad it would be without taking it.

I am mainly concerned to know if others have found anything which helps to reduce the incapacity it causes.

At present I just have to be careful to do things in moderation, but I am concerned at what the future holds, and at what rate it will progress. I am lucky, having been self-employed all my life, to have been able to retire four years ago, as I don't think I would be able to do the same thing daily now!


----------



## ChrisandJohn

TR5 said:


> Thanks for your replies.
> 
> Just to make it clear, I do not have rheumatoid arthritis, I have osteoarthritis.
> Both my grandmother, and mother suffered, although as far as I remember, a little later in life than myself.
> I believe, having been an engineer working on quite heavy machinery, so using large tools, moving and climbing on heavy equipment etc., has probably created and encouraged an early onset.
> 
> I am not taking anti-inflammatories, as I am also a mild asthmatic, so it is inadvisable to do so.
> I am on 1500mg of gloucosamine daily, and have been for about 18 months. I'm unsure if this helps, as I don't know how bad it would be without taking it.
> 
> I am mainly concerned to know if others have found anything which helps to reduce the incapacity it causes.
> 
> At present I just have to be careful to do things in moderation, but I am concerned at what the future holds, and at what rate it will progress. I am lucky, having been self-employed all my life, to have been able to retire four years ago, as I don't think I would be able to do the same thing daily now!


Yes, I'm also mildly asthmatic, which is why I've not been prescribed anti-inflammatories. One thing the NHS physio told us at knee class is that arthritis is not necessarily progressive. It might not get worse. I'm trying hard to believe that.

Chris


----------



## Grizzly

Have you tried anti-inflammatory gels rather than tablets ? They might not affect your asthma.

I find the gel, heat, supportive elastic wraps and neoprene sports support, physiotherapy and warm water treatment soothing but, when push comes to shove, it's codeine and paracetamol.

I don't believe in chondroitin and glucosamine so they don't work for me. No-one has explained to me how proteins like these survive being digested and go on to do the job they are supposed to do. I envy those for whom they do work but have decided not to shell out even more on them.

Good luck with finding a coping mechanism, No-one who does not suffer can understand how morale- sapping it is.

G


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Glucosamine and fish oil .

I do not know if either is any good or not.

Dave p


----------



## suedew

TR5, try adding cod liver oil capsule, and does your glucosamine also contain Chondroitin?. 
John's consultant is happy for him to use both, he is now off anti inflammatories, back playing golfand riding his motorbike. This is despite being told he couldn't try cortisone injections because there was no space in the hip joint to place the needle.
Anti inflammatories and asthma, BNF (british national formulary) says 'use with caution' not do not use at all. Good job for me asthmatic and allergic to paracetamol. There is no change in my symptoms when i take ibuprofen, aspirin, diclofenac and a couple of others i have had in the past. We are all different though.
Warm weather can be helpful too, for asthma as well as arthritis. Hope you get some relief soon also make the most of it when you have good days.
Another controversial one could be to try avoiding dairy products, and yes i do mean for the arthritis.

Sue


----------



## teemyob

*Athritus*

I am mid 40's

I have it in

an ankle fracture
a scaphoid fracture
my knees
my shoulder
my back

Mrs TM

Has it

In her knees
Her Hip
and shoulder

She is same age as me.

I ski
I Swim
We Cycle
We Walk
I have not played the Guitar since I was 15, sadly.

I take Glucosomine and Cod Liver Oil
We both eat well, lots of oily fish and good varied, healthy diet, lots of home cooking.

If we stay in a warmer climate, we are both fine.

In the UK, we ache like hell and suffer in pain.

Mrs. TM is going back to the Doctors for more advice and help.

Do you finder a warmer Climate is better for you?. I know a few People who live in Southern France and Spain and say they do not suffer anything like they do up north.

TM


----------



## ChrisandJohn

For me, moderate warmth is better than cold and dampness but I can't take extreme heat. I come out in a rash called Polymorphic Light Eruption if I get much exposure to sunlight. Managing this is a hassle I could do without, so I don't go too far south in the summer. Heat also seems to make the arthritis in my hands worse.


Chris


----------



## rugbyken

61 had arthritis since 55 same time i was diagnosed with diabetes and asthma , have been taking dislofenac from 0-3 depending on weather ever since, periodicaly a different doctor will take me of the anti inflammatory's within a week have to plead to go back on , nothing else does anything for me, most day's most weather can cope with 2 tablets , just had week in gambia after 2 days didn't take any 2 days after i'm back up to 2 again, 
have had various tests and liver/ kidney function is fine so my gp is content to leave me stable!!!
god i wish i was 50 again even my eyes worked then


----------



## davesport

Slight thread hijack, sorry TR5.

Can anyone who's affected please describe to me the first signs of arthritis of the knee please ?

I've got what I suspected was a cycling related sports injury in my knee. Private physio says wear & tear. I've asked the GP to refer me which he's in the process of doing.

I'm wondering if it's knackered  

Thanks in advance, Dave.

Edited to say I've started a new topic on this.


----------



## bungy69

cut back on starchy foods and see what difference that makes - need to do it for about a month for the effects to really show

Im doing this myself after getting diagnosed with Ankoloysing spondulitis (different animal i know to Osteoarthritis - but all part of the same family!!)

Starch is a know trigger for most arthritic/rheumatic things - inparticulally AS as it feed a bacteria called Klebsiella - which is identical to a gene know as HLA-B27, which is a genetic marker for AS (and other related arthrituic/rheumatic ailments). Klebsiella bacteria feed and multiply on undigested starch, my immune system makes antibodies against these microbe and some of those antibodies will also have activity against the HLA-B27 gene which leads to flare ups and pain etc

So a low starch diet (loads on the web - London AS diet is a well known one) is worth a try for anyone with a arthritic/rheumatic complaint - another benefit is that you loose weight too - quite easily and it stays off - 

And there is some more possible good news :lol: which a few folk on various forums etc are reporting that drinking chardonnay helps...as it kills the bacteria...couple of glasses of an evening for a week followed by a low starch diet and significant improvements are being reported

End of the day - these are still not fully understood conditions, which is why most doctors dont have much time for it!! and there isnt a one size fits all cure - need to find what works for you, experiment (espcially with the wine ) :lol:


----------



## bungy69

meant to say, i asked my consultant about the temperature and warmer climes bit...his answer was...

"Yes it does help to a degree, but not as much as people think. What does change is the diet. When we go to warmer climes or in the summer in the UK we eat differently, we tend to not eat a lot of starchy foods, as our body doesn't need it so much when its warm, in the winter our bodie do need it so we eat lots of it..."

which gave me the push to try the starch diet as it made complete sense to me when i started looking into it!!!


----------



## MrsW

I have psoriatic arthritis in many joints. I started on non-steroidal anti-inflammatory drugs and paracetamol many years ago (they don't upset my asthma) and was referred to a very good consultant. I now have weekly methotrexate and take the same painkillers several times/day. I have monthly blood tests as methotrexate can damage the liver. I have been tried on many other painkillers but they work no better than what I am on. I have also had hydrotherapy and for the last year + have had weekly physiotherapy for a very painful neck and shoulder which is very slowly making a small difference. I have just had a whole body bone scan which shows areas I didn't know were affected and an MRI of both hands and wrists as they are very painful (results awaited). 

We are moving to South West France in July - the warmer weather certainly helps my joints! Apart from that it is just a case of doing what I can when I can but stopping before it gets so painful I can't move the joint. No running for me, but swimming whenever I can (we have a pool in our French home).


----------



## johnthompson

Hi TR5, if you have hereditary arthritis, you have osteo- arthritis. Rheumatoid arthritis is an auto-immune disease and the arthritis is only one aspect of a systemic condition.
Having said that, it is still an inflammatory condition.
I have osteo-arthritis as do most of my siblings, in varying degrees of severity. It seems to progress differently with each individual. I also think that personality or rather character can play an important part in how one copes with the condition. Some people will give up and demand everything available from the doctor whilst others will learn all they can about it and adjust there life style accordingly.
It is important to control your weight because of your weight bearing joints and keeping mobile.
I have taken anti-inflammatories in the past but do not do so now. My G.P. said it is better to do without if possible and I agree. They have a lot of side effects and I think you just get used to them.
My niece in Canada took Glucosamine and Chondroitin for many years, long before it was available in the U.K. She stopped taking it about a year ago after reading some research that said it was ineffective and any improvement people felt was probably the placebo effect.
Joint replacemants work well for a lot of people. I have an older sister with two new knees and a younger sister with two new hips but I am putting it off as long as I possibly can, though I know i will need new knees eventually.
If your hand condition is affecting your work, maybe it's time to get a referral to a specialist and be assesed. Would you be able to take early retirement on medical grounds and apply for disability living allowance? Having said that I know they are tightening up on the criteria.
Learn as much as you can about your condition. Knowledge is power!
Good luck. Joan.


----------



## MrsW

Oh, I forgot to say I have lots of aids at work to enable me to carry on working - a special chair and foot rest, a split, raised keyboard and special mouse and a wrist rest. I also use special pens as well. Sadly I can no longer work on the wards as a nurse but now use my skills and knowledge to give advice on the phones.


----------



## teensvan

Hi TR5

I have had osteoarthritis since the age of 45. The pain killers I used to take gave me ulcers and I ended up in hospital. I struggle to drive some days. I have had a bone removed from my left hand to try and ease the pain. This made it impossible to drive for 6 months. Not even able to shower my self as the pain was so bad. I am now on morphine for ever more. You have to learn to live with pain. I used to run a fishing boat build kit cars and do up houses to rent out and ride a motorbike. All of this has now had to stop at the age of 61. 

steve & ann ----- teensvan


----------



## jhelm

I have osteoarthritis in my ankle due to a break many years ago. For whatever reason it bothers me less now than in the past, but I still don't go jogging anymore. My mantra is to tell myself it's only pain and it won't kill me. Of course my problem is limited, though pain seems to now crop up in other areas. 

Anyway why I'm writing is to recommend this cream - Capzasin HP (Capsaicin 0.1%). It's basically hot sauce made into a cream. It has worked on my ankle so it could be useful on other areas probably limited to small areas, I don't know. Anyway it's worth a try, doesn't cost much and has no drug like side affects. The theory is that it partially blocks the pain signals and consequently reduces the swelling caused by the pain. You will notice some fairly intense burning sensation but after using it a few times it seems to go away. There is a good amount of info on it on the internet. 

Be careful not rub your eyes after you use it!!


----------



## MrsW

I was prescribed Capzasin by my GP but all it did was burn my skin quite badly, so I don't use it any more. However, it is medically tested and effective and worth a try for localised pain. It is a chilli extract.


----------



## TR5

There are obviously others on here who are much worse than I am, and I sympathise with you.

Most of the questions asked since my last post are answered earlier in this thread.

I have just spent three days hand washing and hand polishing my holiday home, a 40ft static caravan, cutting the grass, and pressure washing the decking, so now relying on the paracetamol to get me through the next couple of days.


----------



## ramblingon

TR5 said:


> I have asked the GP previously. Their response is, come back when it gets too painful and we'll prescribe painkillers - Great!!!
> 
> I too occasionally feel spaced out when I have excessive neck pain. I also take gloucosamine and condroitin daily.
> I find it important to be fully hydrated also - sometimes difficult if going out and away from facilities.
> 
> Any more suggestions or help!


First off --- Report your GP for negligence.

Then go to a GP who is normal and not out of the iron age and get him to make an appointment with a specialist, then do as you are told, if that doesn't help then go back and get the medication changed!

It is important to realise that pain = inflammation = damage, get down to a GP and stop the damage today, don't ask them tell them!

Meanwhile get yourself a neck support from the chemist and see if that helps, I have been told that gloucosamine is ineffective.

http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/a...ts-for-arthritis-do-not-work-new-study-shows/


----------



## MrsW

I have to disagree on getting a neck support unless your Dr or Consultant suggests it, in which case they can prescribe it. It can cause extra problems rather than remove those you already have.

I'm with you fully on the medication though!


----------



## jhelm

I am surprised that the only thing I see being prescribed here is a form of acetaminophen which is just a typical over the counter anti inflammatory. There are many others that are stronger and potentially more affective that require a prescription, for example Feldene and Clinoril. If I take these my ankle is pain free. I normally only use them for a day or two at a time when I might be doing a lot of hiking or some such thing, like shopping with my wife, which tends to be one of the most painful things I do.


----------



## busterbears

When 10 years old I fell from a height badly damaging my right arm, it was left fixed at 90 degrees through the elbow with no movement after plaster removal and no follow up physio. Apparantly I spent hours swinging on tree branches trying to stretch out my crooked arm, which I did and I have about 130 degrees of movement now, however years of limited range of movement through my elbow, shoulder and wrist have taken their toll, I had my last elbow operation 7 years ago which was an open and shut, nothing more to be done, an elbow replacement it not an option due to the damaged surrounding anatomy and I've had my nerve re-sited to stop it being crushed by my over calcified elbow. I didn't ask how bad it all looked at my last round of x-rays, they just say use it while you still can!

The thing is I'm so used to it i rarely notice it being sore. Rather than it stop me doing anything it made me more determined to do things so I just adapt. My mountain bike has a short stem to bring the handlebars nearer to me, my golf clubs have a longer grip handles, I have a long handled hairbrush to reach all my long hair (I'm not cutting it just because I can't reach), I have wide grip handles for my toothbrush and for pens for writing. Yes there are times when its worse than others, i only resort to anti-inflammatories for short bursts when really bad and have so far refused all the usual arthritis drugs. 

I just keep well hydrated, eat a balanced diet and I use my crooked arthritic arm just as much as my normal arm. I find regular exercise and dynamic stretching keeps my range of movement from deteriorating further.

Good luck with whatever helps you, keep active and mobile as much as possible.


----------



## jhelm

Has anyone tried DMSO some people I was just reading think it's a miracle drug. www.dmso-use.com


----------



## jhelm

Actually I should have posted this one http://www.arthritistoday.org/treatments/supplement-guide/supplements/dmso.php the other one is selling a product. I hadn't checked it out first.


----------



## odipar

I have suffered from Psoriatic arthritis for the past 15 years 
Up to about 8 years ago my quality of life was sinking fast
Today however I have no pain and I walk the dogs at least 2 miles every morning with no after effect
This was as a result of playing hard ball with my GP to get to see an orthopaedic consultant on the basis that I wanted to be a contributor to society and not a dependant
This was the best life move I have made. I am now prescribed methotrexate and inject once a week with Enbrel and am a new person
You have to have positive thoughts and insist on the treatment especially if you are employed and contributing to society through income tax

Good Luck
MGA Coupe


----------



## NewGirlDriving

*Arthritis*

Hi, have a look at the Blood Type Diet by Dr Peter D'adamo. You may find that revolutionises your life......and it is recommended by consultants as an approach to health that is both simple and effective.
Yep, another opinion! Take yer pick!

I seem to be full of late night opinions! Must get a life....

I would also highly recommend you consult with both a GP (think you have already explored this option) and a dowser who can help to find the root cause of your affliction and from that what you specifically need to do to help yourself.


----------



## sparky20006

A few months back I started getting a painful 'burn' in the middle finger of my left hand (first knuckle). 

I had no doubt it was arthritic in nature - you know your own body. 

So I started researching. After LOADS of reading I kept stumbling across people in the USA writing about flaxseed and calling it the superfood. It is also called linseed (brown and gold). it is really cheap to buy - I pay just over a quid for 500gm. It contains lots (and I mean lots!) of omega oils. it leaves oily fish etc in the shade for it.

You can grind it yourself with a £12 electric spice/coffee grinder from Argos as I do and sprinkle it in and on anything - it tastes sort of nutty. I bake my own bread and put a tablespoon in there - everyone loves it.

Long story short - if I hadn't have read your posting I would have forgotten about my finger as it's gone now.

For the £2 it will cost you and the three or four weeks of experimenting it must be worth a try. 

Good luck

Paul


----------



## TR5

Hi Paul
Where do you buy it from, is it from a health food shop?

TR5
Michael


----------



## teemyob

*46*

I am 46 and have had it since I was in my late teens.

I broke my ankle about 10 years ago and that is a real pain all year. I have also had a fractured scaphoid for over 10 years (with a severed nerve on top of it). That is the most painful. Along side my other joints.

I just get on with it and take Glucosomine, cod liver oil and other remedies.

But I like grapefruit and tomatoes!

The sun and warm helps most parts. But I only ever get 2 1/2 weeks at a time due to work.

It never gets any easier, just learn to cope with it.

TM


----------



## barryd

I posted near the beginning of this thread back in march

at 45 the doctors said I was too young and overweight for then to do any form of opperation on my arthritic knees (my dad had a lifetime of ops and trouble from around the same age)

I was issued with a blue badge and told to get on with it.

Mrs d would go off walking while I just sat in the van or a park bench like a decripid old cripple.

On a good day I could walk maybe half a mile. On a bad day 100 yards would be painful.

I listened to a program on the radio the other week where a doctor claimed it was rubbish that warm climates help arthritis sufferers. He is wrong.

As most people on here know we have been away for five months now and most of it spent below 45 degrees.

In the warm weather it almost dissapeared overnight! As I was able to more I have lost over three stone which had the compounded effect of making it even better. I started swimming more, rowing for miles and found the energy, enthusiasm and ability to walk miles up and down hills, mountain villages and the like.

As soon as we crossed the Loire and got nearer to blighty and the cooler autumn weather it got worse again.

It's not as bad and I feel better for being a bit lighter but clearly the uk climate is not good for me.

I can't face another winter in teesdale but I may have to. So another good reason to head off into the sun. Permenently!

How much will I get on eBay for the blue badge!!!


----------



## loddy

Osteo for me in the hips and back, I'm on Diclofenac and Pararcetemol, upsets the stomach though

Loddy


----------



## Crindle

loddy said:


> Osteo for me in the hips and back, I'm on Diclofenac and Pararcetemol, upsets the stomach though
> 
> Loddy


Hi all......same here Loddy recent referral to consultant inconclusive. He is unsure where the pain is coming from, lower back problems or left hip. X-ray's have revealed Osteo both hip joints and lumber region of spine. I certainly don't want major surgery (hip replacement) if it doesn't cure the problem. Next move is to have a cortisone injection to left the hip joint as a trial. If the pain subsides then hip replacement looms, if not then further referral to a back specialist. In the meantime to combat a forced sedentary lifestyle I have taken up membership at the local gym in an attempt to keep fit and strengthen core muscle's. Take Paracetamol as required but well short of max. dosage......Crindle.


----------



## loddy

Crindle
I had cortisone injections about 10 years ago and they worked quite well, after 7 years the effect was wearing off so I had them again, I ended up in hospital on a IV drip with septic hip, 2 weeks on IV antibiotics the buggers nearly killed me.

I was offered them again for my shoulders and my response was "no thank you"

Loddy


----------



## aldra

I just except old age

use Ibuprofen 

when when I need it

I'm just getting old

But thats OK

Ive had a very good life so far

ALDRA


----------



## lesanne

been really lucky ,,never taken any medication in my life ,now 68 stopped playing good standard football at age of 59 ,stopped smoking at 60 to finance new van ,since then had breathing probs ,doing ok at moment .still refuse to bow down to drugs ..although brother inlaw nearly crippled with arthritis on so many dif pills ..could make =a fortune if sold on ebay..


----------



## rangitira

Diclofenac, as long as you take it WITH food, and that means WITH food, I've tried everything else' when even the joints in my fingers hurt!!!

Diclofenac does it for me!


----------



## sparky20006

Michael you buy that flaxseed from health food shops, wholefood shops and even some Tescos.

It's really cheap. Youtube search and google search it, take 30 minutes and have a watch. I work on the basis that that many people can't be that wrong. The grinder I use (and all us flax freaks apparently ) is this one. A 10 second blast and it does the bizz. Apparently it is 100% indigestible if you dont grind it in one of these.

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/4237305/Trail/searchtext>GRINDER.htm

Like I said earlier for the £2 for the bag of flax and the £15 for the grinder its not exactly a big investment.

If you want to *super dose* yourself you can by the flax oil tablets as well which apparently really boosts the system/joints etc.

good luck mate.

Here's an intereting read about it as well -

http://thenutritionfact.wordpress.com/2008/09/07/flax-seed-the-mighty-little-wonder/

Paul


----------



## Crindle

aldra said:


> I just except old age
> 
> use Ibuprofen
> 
> when when I need it
> 
> I'm just getting old
> 
> But thats OK
> 
> Ive had a very good life so far
> 
> ALDRA


Hi all.......never thought that growing old was such bloody hard work.........Crindle.


----------



## teemyob

*Cope*

I barley slept last night due to the pains. Season change is where I often suffer too.

TM


----------



## jhelm

I broke an ankle some 30 years ago and have had plenty of pain since, basically there is no cartilage left in the joint . But the interesting thing is that it is less painful and less often painful than in the past. When I walk my son to school in the morning it starts off badly but on the way home the pain is usually gone. Which brings me to the conclusion that the more you move the joint the better. The worst thing for me is just standing around as in when I go shopping with my wife.

At 68 I am hooked on exercise, the more you do the better you will feel. Swimming is the least troubling to the joints. i swim 1,500 meters 2 or 3 times and week and have just re-started taking karate with my son after a 30 year absence - never felt better, well at least since getting older. Also keep your weight down, the more you weigh the more stress you put on the joints.


----------



## jhelm

I might mention that having a younger wife is also a big help. The main reason being that she doesn't listen to me wining about getting old.


----------



## patp

Acupuncture!
It works on animals so cannot be a placebo effect.

It is great for pain relief but it doesn't last forever so you have to keep having top ups.

I have had it and it worked for me. My husband has had it and it worked for him.

My dog is having it at the moment and she nearly dozes off once all the tiny needles are in place :wink: 

Our GP surgery has a doctor who offers it. I used a qualified Physiotherapist for mine as she was working on other bits of me at the time


----------



## Hezbez

Tens machine - you can buy them really cheaply now too from Lloyds chemist.


----------



## teemyob

*work tens?*



Hezbez said:


> Tens machine - you can buy them really cheaply now too from Lloyds chemist.


Do they work?

Seen them on eBay

Had little sleep last night and off to work with a bad back to boot today.

TM


----------



## Hezbez

*Re: work tens?*



teemyob said:


> Do they work?
> 
> Seen them on eBay
> 
> Had little sleep last night and off to work with a bad back to boot today.
> 
> TM


I used one on my back when I had a prolapsed disc and it really helped take the spasm out and give relief from the general pain.

My mum uses hers on her arthritic knees - she is hard to convince with this type of thing, so the fact that she uses it must mean that it works for her.


----------



## WhiteCheyenneMan

I have hereditary arthritus and so does my sister. She rejects my tablets (having only taken one day's supply!) but I'm not so sure.
I've been taking Finitro Forte Plus since July and it certainly helps me. It may be just the natural painkillers that it contains, or it may be some, or all, of the other ingredients. I don't know but I'm going to complete a full year using it and then see where I am. Poorer for sure as it costs £39 a month (less if you buy in bulk as I do).
I know that you can say almost anything you like on the internet and get away with it, but this site makes extraordinary claims of an eventual Cure!?
It's very new (i.e. launched this year in the UK).
If you take Glucosamine you need a minimum of 1500mg a day, or it's a waste of time. These provide 1200mg a day plus 711mg of "corresponds to glucosamine", plus Chondroitinsulphate 800mg plus a whole lot more.
Has it been a cure yet? No. Do I feel better for taking it? Definitely.
So it's not rubbish, but it may not work for everyone.
Are the claims of a cure correct? I've no idea, but I'll give it the year and then discuss further with my GP.
Have a look at the site http://www.finitro.co.uk/
My only problem now is whether to interfere with my trial by following Paul's advice with the flaxseed


----------



## brightsparkretired

*Arthritis*

Have a read of this book-Treating Arthritis the drug -free way by 
Margaret Hills, SRN The person who laoned it me swears by it & I am going to try it, starting tomorrow.
Tel


----------



## aldra

John I doubt very much the flaxseed would interfere with your trial anymore than a well balanced diet would

but I take your point

how long does your trial last?

my arthritis is not so severe, sometimes interferes with my lifestyle, quite often really

but I just put it down to old age

and am grateful I lived long enough to get here

Aldra


----------



## patp

*Re: Arthritis*



brightsparkretired said:


> Have a read of this book-Treating Arthritis the drug -free way by
> Margaret Hills, SRN The person who laoned it me swears by it & I am going to try it, starting tomorrow.
> Tel


I am trying the advice in this book too. It is basically taking Cider Vinegar, Honey, Molasses and moderating the diet. She also recommends Epsom Salt baths. Her theory is that we are full of acids and we need to flush them out.

Will let you know how I get on.


----------



## aldra

check on the use of Epsom Salt baths Not advisable in some medical conditions

Aldra


----------



## patp

Thanks Aldra. The author does warn that it is not suitable for people with certain conditions. She is a qualified nurse. Of course there are people who are so crippled that they cannot get into a bath.  I cannot take the option of a bath as we removed ours in favour of a walk in shower :roll: I wonder if I tip some in the hot water tank it would work? :lol:


----------



## aldra

I use cider vinegar capsules, and have always taken honey in coffee or for sweetening, that just leaves the molasses :wink:

Have not thought about it in terms of arthritis but it may well be helping. I do think diet plays a big part in treating chronic conditions

Aldra


----------



## patp

The way the author suggests taking cider vinegar is - one desertspoonful in hot water mixed with a teaspoon of honey. The molasses is just taken before the drink to that the drink washes it off the teeth.
It is early days but it is definitely working.
The book is about a fiver from Amazon or free from the library :wink:

Mostly the dietary advice is to not ear "old" meat like pork and to leave out wine and tea/coffee etc.
She also suggests vitamins together with a protein drink.


----------



## Hezbez

patp said:


> ...I cannot take the option of a bath as we removed ours in favour of a walk in shower :roll: I wonder if I tip some in the hot water tank it would work? :lol:


Take an epsom salts footbath - you will absorb it through your feet. 
Good for drawing out toxins and also if you have a magnesium deficiency.

http://www.care2.com/greenliving/use-epsom-salts-13-wonderful-ways.html


----------

